# Rcjps - Can you please share your thoughts



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello ,

Good Morning!!!

Can you please share your thoughts on the consultant company RCJPS(Remote Contractor Job Placement services) which recruits remote Medical coders,is it legitimate?

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

